# Level Aquarium



## Cpkorner (Jan 2, 2013)

230 gallon aquarium finally shows up after a 3 week wait
Aquarium is sitting tight to ground but is about 1/8" out of
Level over 6'

So my question is how critical is it for my aquarium to be
Perfectly level?
And what happens if its not?

Thx
C


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

1/8" over 6 feet isnt bad... you will just notice it in the water line. You can shim the stand a little.. or (CHECK with maker of aquarium, some say NOT to) a piece of foam or bead board under the aquarium before you fill it with water.

The most important thing is its flat, so the aquarium doenst "twist"


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

The only problem with tanks that are not level, is that the center of gravity moves a little. What means, one side of the tank gets more pressure to the sides than the other end.

A rough calculation : your tank is about 870 litres. It's out of level for about 3mm on a length of approximately 1.80 metres.
Not sure of your exact tank size, but I rough guess would be this 3mm is only 17 or 18 kilograms of water.
So the side with the highest level, is submitted to a pressure of 18kg more, than the other side.

On 870 litres, this additional 18 kilograms is only 2% extra.

No problem at all


----------



## Cpkorner (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't think it would have been that much extra weight on the one side vs the other

Either way I feel confidant the way it sits so good to the ground 
And my bottom and side glass is 5/8" thick so that should give any extra support needed

Thx for the replys 
C


----------

